# Fall of Civilisations



## Venusian Broon (Mar 1, 2020)

Just a heads up. I have been really enjoying these podcasts - no doubt you can get them on different platforms, but I digest them on Youtube.

Thought other history lovers here might like them too!









						Fall of Civilizations
					

A podcast about the collapse of civilizations throughout history. Why do civilizations collapse? What happens afterwards? And what did it feel like to watch ...




					www.youtube.com
				




To quote their tagline again (I didn't realise it would appear in the URL above ): _A podcast about the collapse of civilizations throughout history.  Why do civilizations collapse? What happens afterwards? And what did it feel like to watch it happen? _

You'll notice the increasing length in topic size, giving us a monster 4 hour+ for the fall of the Aztecs, but well worth it IMHO.


----------



## CTRandall (Mar 1, 2020)

I started on the Songhai episode. Very informative. Thanks for the link!


----------



## svalbard (Mar 3, 2020)

Just stuck it on my Spotify playlist. With a daily round trip of 3 hours in the car this is going to go down nicely. 

I would also recommend Don Carlin's Hardcore History podcast. He has a brilliant one on the Persian Empire.


----------

